# ground floor extension & planning permission



## goose (6 Oct 2013)

Hi, I was thinking of a ground floor extension to my existing semi detached house, I have neighbours behind me separated by a simple wall. how close to the back wall am I allowed to go remembering this is a ground floor nothing on top floor and do I need planning permission?


----------



## Docarch (7 Oct 2013)

You can extend right up to the rear boundry wall, if you want, without planning permission, subject to the general criteria for exempted development being met (including the retention of 25.0 m.sq. private open space).  

Also see here (Class 1):  http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0600.html#sched2


----------



## goose (8 Oct 2013)

thank you for the information. reading your link indicates following

Where the house has not been extended previously, the floor area of any such extension shall not exceed 40 square metres.

we previously did extend both ground and upper floors which we have been granted planning permission this was completed 3 years ago. Overall we added ~50Sqm ground and upper floors. Ground floor was about 20msq, does above mean I can extend up to 20sqm more (with 25sqm open space still available).


----------



## Docarch (8 Oct 2013)

goose said:


> Overall we added *~50Sqm* ground and upper floors.


 
Not 100% sure what you have written? Is it that you have previoulsy extended approx. 50 m.sq. (in total)? Seems to be. 

It does not matter whether it's ground or first floor extension, for the purposes of exempt development, the area of any previous extension needs to be deducted from the 40.0 m.sq. limit...and...it makes no difference whether or not you have planning permission. 

If you go planning permission for your 50.0 m.sq. extension, this has then 'used up'/superceeded the 40.0 m.sq. (exempt) limit, so, even if you were to add 1 m.sq. extra to the house, you would now need planning permission.

I hope that makes sense!  Basically you cannot get planning permission for an extension (in excess of 40.0 m.sq.), and, _then_ add another 40 m.sq. as exempt development after.


----------



## goose (8 Oct 2013)

yes that makes sense, thanks for the response.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Oct 2013)

ellisthomas8 said:


> ....municipal corporation ....



US based perhaps?

This is an Irish site *ellisthomas*.


----------

